# Oneshots - Tobacco Road



## M.Adhir (5/8/20)

Starting this thread to post feedback on a set of tobacco oneshots purchased locally from The Flavour Mill (@TFM).

I couldn't decide which ones to try so took the plunge and grabbed a few in one go. Lots of people have been asking what they are like, so here we will try and give some feedback.

One of the bigger reasons for buying these to try is that lockdown has made me feel like smoking again, 3 years after quitting. They may also come in handy to try and get my bro off the cigs (he doesn't like all the sweet vapey flavours as he calls them) , so hopefully we get winners all round. 

Have purchased the following - all ship in 10ml oneshot form, with a suggest mix% of 10 (so you should get 100ml of juice out of each oneshot).

Peter Stuyvesant
Marlboro Red
Marlboro Black Merle
Lucky Strike
Kent
John Player Special
Dunhill
Chesterfield
Camel
Benson & Hedges

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/8/20)

Mixed on 25 July, using slightly different mix ratios to what was suggested.

Freebase 3mg - mixed at 12%, 70/30 ratio
Nicsalt 12mg - mixed at 12% , 55/45 ratio
Steep time listed on vendors site is 1 week- however i like to allow tobacco's to sit for at least 2 weeks before vaping them (i have some other mixes steeping for well 12 months already).

and here they are, all mixed and steeping away.

I must confess- everytime i open the vape cupboard im smacked head-on by aroma's of what i can only relate to an old school tobacconists shop- the ones where you can get the pleasant smell of rich tobacco, sweet but not overpowering.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (5/8/20)

hi, when do you plan to vape some ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir (5/8/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, when do you plan to vape some ?



Hopefully tonight. 
Need to install a new coil in the RDA first. 

Any suggestions on which flavour to try first? 
Your call

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (5/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Hopefully tonight.
> Need to install a new coil in the RDA first.
> 
> Any suggestions on which flavour to try first?
> Your call



Chesterfield !!!!

...lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (5/8/20)

vicTor said:


> Chesterfield !!!!
> 
> ...lol



Well that’s a right East Rand smoke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (5/8/20)

how did you know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (5/8/20)

vicTor said:


> how did you know



well...

Location: Edenvale

I’m pretty sure you’ll be much of an age with me since I lived in Springs and started smoking in the ‘80s. It was Chesterfield or nothing back then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (5/8/20)

@M.Adhir keen to hear your take on the Cushman tobacco road... EDIT... see its not part of your list.
Mixed the tobacco road Cushman and black cherry one shots yesterday. Have to put it away and forgot about it for 2 weeks. Jus curiou, that photo taken before u capped the bottles or you leave them open like that?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (5/8/20)

Right then, here we go :

Chesterfield is what the website said.
Chester Filter is what the oneshot bottle said.

So what I was looking for was the old school Toasted 'Chestbusters' as we used to call them back in the day.
Mixed at 70/30, 12% concentrate with 36mg Prime nic at 3mg.
I've also got this mixed in a 12mg salt but am waiting for some pods to arrive to try this in.

Build:
6 wrap ni80 2.5mm, 0.4 ohms
Cotton - Royal Wick (the one and only!)
Atty - Skyfall {it's a clone before anyone butchers me} (one of very few attys that I use for tobacco in DL mode).
Mod - Luxotic, codename Old Faithful

Juice has been steeping - 12 days
Colour - a light caramel brown
Finger taste - extra toasted tobacco. Not sweet at all.
Colour on the cotton - Caramel brown as well




Right then. How did it vape?
Off the bat - it's throaty (I wanted this). I get a toasted, very toasted tobacco with the slightest hint of sweetness. It's been a good few years since smoked a real Chestbuster Filter. But I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised that this feels pretty close to memory. The throatiness,the chest heaviness, the over-toasted tobacco flavour.

Its hard to put a finger on this - I'm by no means a reviewer. But to explain this simply- it's quite close to what I was expecting. A proper cigarette type taste with not much sweetness. It has the roughness (probably why I get the throaty sensation) of the namesake cigarette. It's got chest fullness as well, the lungs felt satisfied after a few puffs.

Would I buy it again? Very likely and that's after just a few puffs. At that price it works out to less than R100 for 100ml when mixed. 
Would I try it in an RTA? Yes. It shall get Skyline treatment soon.
Is it 'For Everyone'? I don't think so. Unless you're looking for something not very sweet on the palate, and close to cigarettes in taste of course.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (5/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Right then, here we go :
> 
> Chesterfield is what the website said.
> Chester Filter is what the oneshot bottle said.
> ...



Thanks bro. Nice review.
Looking forward to the others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Cornelius (5/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Right then, here we go :
> 
> Chesterfield is what the website said.
> Chester Filter is what the oneshot bottle said.
> ...


Was waiting for someone to review. Great write up. Will add to cart

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TFM (6/8/20)

Absolutely love your review! 

Can't wait to hear what you think of the other flavours, keeping an eye out for that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (6/8/20)

As a Camel smoker in the past, that's the one I bought. Mixed it at 10% and steeped for 10 days.

This is a strong and heavy tobacco flavour that bears no resemblance to my memory of Camel cigarettes. It's got a deep, dark profile with a slightly bitter base and a touch of aromatic spiciness like a Turkish tobacco. There is a slight smokiness that appears at the end of the exhale. If you ever mixed with FlavourArt's Virginia and Burley you may pick up elements of those flavours in the mix. I also want to add a touch of FLV Connecticut Shade, but that could just be me as I'm sure no company is going to use expensive Flavorah flavours in production!

This isn't a bad juice - if you like stronger tobaccos then you'll probably enjoy it. For me it was a bit too much - I prefer lighter tobaccos or more dessert-style tobaccos (think Cardinal, Solus or Reminiscent) so maybe I'm not the best person to review this 

That being said, I can imagine it would go great with beer while watching a game of rugby at the bar... whenever that can happen again!

A word of warning though - this flavour lingers for a long time. I had to re-wick my atty afterwards as I could still taste it in the background while vaping other juices, and when I rinse my squonk bottle I still get strong aromas from the juice (it's been nearly a week since I vaped it).

Due to the strength of this juice I will probably use what I have mixed in a pod, as this may reduce the intensity. The next time I mix it I'll maybe do something like 7-8% instead of the 10-12% it recommends.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/8/20)

Huffapuff said:


> A word of warning though - this flavour lingers for a long time. I had to re-wick my atty afterwards as I could still taste it in the background while vaping other juices, and when I rinse my squonk bottle I still get strong aromas from the juice (it's been nearly a week since I vaped it).



Have you tried filling the squonk bottle with lemon juice and letting it sit for a while? I've found that this generally removes strong aromas that just don't want to go away.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (6/8/20)

@Huffapuff mind pmíng the link or recipe for Solus and Reminiscent bud?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/8/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @Huffapuff mind pmíng the link or recipe for Solus and Reminiscent bud?


Even me please!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (6/8/20)

Huffapuff said:


> As a Camel smoker in the past, that's the one I bought. Mixed it at 10% and steeped for 10 days.
> 
> This is a strong and heavy tobacco flavour that bears no resemblance to my memory of Camel cigarettes. It's got a deep, dark profile with a slightly bitter base and a touch of aromatic spiciness like a Turkish tobacco. There is a slight smokiness that appears at the end of the exhale. If you ever mixed with FlavourArt's Virginia and Burley you may pick up elements of those flavours in the mix. I also want to add a touch of FLV Connecticut Shade, but that could just be me as I'm sure no company is going to use expensive Flavorah flavours in production!
> 
> ...


Sounds like something I may enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (6/8/20)

This is one way to compare the taste

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> This is one way to compare the taste
> 
> View attachment 203428

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (6/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> This is one way to compare the taste
> 
> View attachment 203428


It's a pity there isn't a "Really Like" Smily.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff (7/8/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @Huffapuff mind pmíng the link or recipe for Solus and Reminiscent bud?


@Dela Rey Steyn

Reminiscent
I sometimes add 1% FLV Turkish for a bit more complexity.
Solus

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir (10/8/20)

Feels like Sunday 
#VapeDontSmoke

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (10/8/20)

Now were you getting them cigs from

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (10/8/20)

Ugi said:


> Now were you getting them cigs from


LOL. Watch the security guards in shopping complexes.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brenden (13/8/20)

Got the Marlboro blue ice ,must say this is very close to the original taste I remember, if not better as a vape, I definitely recommend!,its smooth condensed tobacco with that refreshing menthol hit I remember,mixed 70/30 this is a day 1 review shake and vape I suppose it will get better after steeping cant wait !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Brenden (19/8/20)

Tried the Dunhill menthol today ,this tabacco is less on the sweet side and is abit too strong on the menthol side for me not really an accurate representation of the real dunhil menthol flavor, the menthol over powers the tabacco by too far for me to taste anything else but burn hahaha ,definitely think the Marlboro blue ice is better option for me.
Ps. all my stuff are mixed at 70/30
Normal freebase nic 2-3 mg

I got the Marlboro red and peter stuyvesant as well since I was so impressed with the Marlboro blue ice ,I had get some without menthol to try will let everyone know how it goes soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (19/8/20)

Brenden said:


> Tried the Dunhill menthol today ,this tabacco is less on the sweet side and is abit too strong on the menthol side for me not really an accurate representation of the real dunhil menthol flavor, the menthol over powers the tabacco by too far for me to taste anything else but burn hahaha ,definitely think the Marlboro blue ice is better option for me.
> Ps. all my stuff are mixed at 70/30
> Normal freebase nic 2-3 mg
> 
> I got the Marlboro red and peter stuyvesant as well since I was so impressed with the Marlboro blue ice ,I had get some without menthol to try will let everyone know how it goes soon!



What atty and wattage you vaping it at?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brenden (19/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> What atty and wattage you vaping it at?


Im using it on a -OBS engine v2 (Dual alien coils 0.20 ohms 35 to 40watts) haven't tried in any other attys that I have yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (19/8/20)

Brenden said:


> Im using to on a -OBS engine v2 (Dual alien coils 0.20 ohms 35 to 40watts) haven't tried in any other attys that I have yet



cool thanks for the info.

I generally use tobacco in single coil attys with tightened airflow- nothing over 30 watts.
If its 6mg or higher then lower wattage as well. Currently using some 12mg at 18w and its going down great, plus i vape half as often as i normally do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brenden (19/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> cool thanks for the info.
> 
> I generally use tobacco in single coil attys with tightened airflow- nothing over 30 watts.
> If its 6mg or higher then lower wattage as well. Currently using some 12mg at 18w and its going down great, plus i vape half as often as i normally do


I was thinking to give it a go on a single coil aswell just wasnt sure if it was worth the effort of pulling out the old single attys from dusty cupboard storage hahaha,il be sure to try it now though after hearing what you said,probably will up the nic for that aswell.


----------

